# 335d wheels



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

I already posted in classified section and thought to post here as 195 wheels were exclusive to 335d sports.

If u are looking to sell your rims then let me know.

Current state of my rims


----------



## KeithS (Dec 30, 2001)

I'm thinking it's the run flat tires. But I have bent at least 6 rims in 75K miles on the 335D. Prior to this car, I bent maybe a total of 2 rims on 3 different BMW's in 300K miles of driving. You can get rims repaired. If it just's bent in the inside (as most are) and no cosmetic damage, my dealer has a mobile rim guy come who can straighten the rims without removing the tire for $100 each. If you have curb rash to be repaired then that runs more and cannot be done on the spot. I have also found you can purchased refurbished wheels from a few different vendors on eBay, and they will even give you credit for your old one.

At 75K miles between bent rims and tires (2 fronts are still originals), the car does not ride as smooth as it should. I'm planning on a minor overhaul using Bilstein B6 shocks (OEMS were horrible even when new), Bridgestone driveguard runflats (a 6th or 7th generation runflat that is suppose to be as smooth as non runflats), and starting with 2 extra refurbished wheels.


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

I already went through one set of repairs. 3 of the rims were repaired 2 yrs ago. I don't know I want to get them repaired again. I m still debating


----------



## totitan (May 11, 2013)

KeithS said:


> I'm thinking it's the run flat tires. But I have bent at least 6 rims in 75K miles on the 335D. Prior to this car, I bent maybe a total of 2 rims on 3 different BMW's in 300K miles of driving. You can get rims repaired. If it just's bent in the inside (as most are) and no cosmetic damage, my dealer has a mobile rim guy come who can straighten the rims without removing the tire for $100 each. If you have curb rash to be repaired then that runs more and cannot be done on the spot. I have also found you can purchased refurbished wheels from a few different vendors on eBay, and they will even give you credit for your old one.
> 
> At 75K miles between bent rims and tires (2 fronts are still originals), the car does not ride as smooth as it should. I'm planning on a minor overhaul using Bilstein B6 shocks (OEMS were horrible even when new), Bridgestone driveguard runflats (a 6th or 7th generation runflat that is suppose to be as smooth as non runflats), and starting with 2 extra refurbished wheels.


Why dont you just get rid of the runflats? 50,000 miles ago I replaced my wheels, went with a set of Falken ZE950's, and got a spare tire kit. I couldnt be happier.


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

I am non runflats. Totitan ur shoes look awesome. May be too much chrome but can't say from my phone.


----------



## totitan (May 11, 2013)

bimmerdiesel said:


> I am non runflats. Totitan ur shoes look awesome. May be too much chrome but can't say from my phone.


Thanks. Heres the whole car


----------



## KeithS (Dec 30, 2001)

totitan said:


> Why dont you just get rid of the runflats? 50,000 miles ago I replaced my wheels, went with a set of Falken ZE950's, and got a spare tire kit. I couldnt be happier.


I still need a usable trunk. I have high expectations for the new Bridgestone Driveguard tires in acting more like non-runflats in most respects. http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires.jsp?tireMake=Bridgestone&tireModel=DriveGuard


----------



## Pierre Louis (Oct 23, 2011)

KeithS said:


> I still need a usable trunk. I have high expectations for the new Bridgestone Driveguard tires in acting more like non-runflats in most respects. http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires.jsp?tireMake=Bridgestone&tireModel=DriveGuard


This is what I would consider too. Right now, however, I am using Michelin PSS (which are not run-flat) with a fix-a-flat style canister/air pump, hoping I don't get a flat anywhere outside of home....









PL


----------



## totitan (May 11, 2013)

Pierre Louis said:


> This is what I would consider too. Right now, however, I am using Michelin PSS (which are not run-flat) with a fix-a-flat style canister/air pump, hoping I don't get a flat anywhere outside of home....
> 
> View attachment 551594
> 
> ...


I live in Ventura county and have wandered as far as Boise ID with no problems. I had the mini spare kit and a plug kit with me just in case though.


----------



## 335dFan (Nov 8, 2012)

KeithS said:


> I'm planning on a minor overhaul using Bilstein B6 shocks.


I had the B6 before my current setup. I liked them better than OEM for sure.


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

Bought these wheels from a forum member.

Now I have to see how to dispose Style 195 wheels.


----------

